# SLP



## letsgofishing07 (Jan 2, 2015)

Anyone fishing slp this coming weekend? Me and a friend are thinking about making a wade trip out there. Do yal think the trails will be dried out enough for a 2wd To Make it out to the bay side?


----------



## Walk'n Spooks (Mar 14, 2015)

Yea they should be dry enough. I saw little cars going in and out last weekend, but I also saw an lifted 250 stuck to the frame. just be smart. There is places if you don't want to risk it you can park and walk in easy. I'll be fishing in Baffin or i'd go with you guys.


----------



## letsgofishing07 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for the report hit me up sometime and we can link up and wade


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Yall plan on going tomorrow or Sunday?


----------



## letsgofishing07 (Jan 2, 2015)

I may be out there Sunday but probably gonna be on a boat my wading partner backed out so made new plans


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Im moving today but depending on what time I finish I may hit the water early tomorrow morning for a couple hours with a super spook


----------



## mortarman75p (Feb 23, 2013)

Headed there tomorrow. Maybe even a little Christmas Bay action.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Gonna try and hit it up this evening


----------



## mortarman75p (Feb 23, 2013)

The bite was amazing from about 6A to 8A. Speck after speck almost every cast.


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

was there last sunday,those trails were all a mess better have 4x4...still lots of wet stuff down there,,,,and ,LOTS of skeeters,we were the only ones to make the ....long walk out towards the big dead tree...looking towards ALVIN..good luck,we'll be there mid day this sunday...just listen for the GRUNT and an orange ball cap...there will be 3 of us,,,bring your own beer,,,,lol,,,tight lines,,,,shrimp was the ticket on free line


----------



## letsgofishing07 (Jan 2, 2015)

We took the boat out there a little later in the day and fished the channel but just kept catching rays and small sheeps. Moved over by the bridge and picked up 1 trout and about 20 sharks.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Me and a buddy took the kids Sunday morning. Good time was had by all. No monsters but 15"-16" trout and a few flounder by the kids.


----------

